# Universal Studios Orlando - Buy 2 get 1 free



## got4boys (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like Universal Studios Orlando is trying to draw visitors in with the new Disney Magic Kingdom Fantasyland expansion. Buy 2 get 1 free (use with 14 days of first use).  Comes to $40 per day. Must use by June 17, 2013. Available online only.

Peggy


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 26, 2012)

On their website?


----------



## got4boys (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. Universal Studios Orlando. Just go to tickets.


----------



## brandylrichard (Feb 18, 2013)

But this offer isn't available regularly. It is available for some special days. Last time I went their at starting of December and offer was not available at that period on website. h2o barrier


----------



## mentalbreak (Feb 19, 2013)

*Costco offer*

An alternative:  I was able to pick up 3 day park-to-park tickets for 135 from my local Costco with a 12/15/2013 expiration (instead if 14 days of first use).  I believe they also included 3 city walk admissions.
~mb


----------



## vettebuf (Feb 24, 2013)

*Universal Orlando FREE tickets for Military-read details here.*

http://www.shadesofgreen.org/Universal_milticks.pdf

You can pick these up at any ITT office. Goes nicely with the buy 2, get 1 free offer for the rest of the familly.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 24, 2013)

Are the Costco ones still available?  My wife didn't see them in our Costco.  If they're still available, we might wait until we're in Orlando.  We're going to go either 2 or 3 days on our next Orlando trip, and if we don't use the 3rd day, we would use it on a later trip this year.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just got back from Orlando, we did the buy 2 get one free. It is a good deal if you want to return for that 3rd day. We are 2 adults and a 10 and 8 year old and found that 2 days were enough at universal, we felt like we had to go back for the 3rd day because we had it. The all you can eat meal deal is also decent at 21.00 for adults and 11.00 for kids if you don't mind so so pizza, burgers and chicken, if you are not big eaters like us then stay away. We felt like we had to eat to get our money's worth. All in all it was a great trip and the rides are much cooler then Disneys. Harry Potter was amazing!


----------



## mentalbreak (Mar 3, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Are the Costco ones still available?  My wife didn't see them in our Costco.  If they're still available, we might wait until we're in Orlando.  We're going to go either 2 or 3 days on our next Orlando trip, and if we don't use the 3rd day, we would use it on a later trip this year.



I purchased at my local warehouse (midwest) on 2/16.  The Costco item number on my receipt is 719204.  One of our costco's carried them, the other did not.  They should be able to look it up over the phone with that item number.
Good luck!


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2013)

The Costco near Pentagon City metro station said they had them when I called (2 weeks ago), but when I went there (1 week ago), they said that all the Costcos in the DC region had returned them.

Do the Orlando area Costcos carry this item, 719204?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2013)

I called a few local Costco warehouse locations and it doesn't seem like they carry these. The person I talked to looked up the item and indicated that they aren't carried an any mid-west locations.

That said, what is the best we can do for a at least a 2 day single park ticket?


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Latest Costco Universal Ticket is a 2 Day Park to Park, including a 1 Day VIP Experience, non Private Tour, with Front of the Line Access, valet parking...  Total $285


----------

